# Anyone a member of American RV Magazine?



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not one to waste money... :lol: Is anyone a member and would you recommend subscribing?

Thanks

Hannah


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Hannah

Have subscribed for about 18 months. Mags sometimes have useful info, but not much. Give access to forum, which is MUCH smaller than this,but specialised for RVs, with hardly any spurious stuff. I got a recommend for a repairer through this forum which saved me £££££s. So I would say, compared to the cost of running an RV, an trivial investment which may pay off.

Des


----------



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

or.....you could share the name of your repairer!!!!  

Might just join...are there any member benefits for visiting shows?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Hannah

Des' repairer is no secret and can be found in this thread : http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=14408

I take it your garage chaps haven't put right the damage they did to your rig then?

Regards
Linda


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hannah I agree with Des, very quiet site, good for technical queries, but very little off topic (serious guys us RVer's)

Is it worth £36? a year, to me yes, just. Usual club discount is £2.00 per show I believe.

Only site I have been on where I have posted more than JSW!!!

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

olley said:


> ..... (serious guys us RVer's).......
> 
> Olley


Thats why I'm not a member :lol: :lol: not serious enough (not that they'd allow me "in" anyway 8) :lol: )


----------



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

My RV hasn't been repaired just yet - I expect to get it back on the 29th. They had to have 4 aluminium side panels + 1 door panel moulded...then they have to match the paintwork...and MOT it as it ran out of test while under their care. 

We're now into week 8  


I think I'll join then, because I'm sure there'll be plenty of technical questions I'll need to ask..having an old motor and being a newbie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Thats why I'm not a member :lol: :lol: not serious enough (not that they'd allow me "in" anyway 8) :lol: )


As long as you can line dance, in high heels and a hat your in Linda.

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Even with high heels a hat and nothing else I bet I wouldn't be able to peddle me wares in the magazine tho' :lol: :lol:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*RV Magazine*

Hi Linda

I do'nt think the editor would let us advertise either 
I see neither of us got a mention in the show writeups. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hannah

I would think you would get most if not all of your questions answered on MHF for just £10 a year including culinary suggestions,there are pictures of RV's on this site and if you go to the shows with MHF you'll get a discount.

Duncan


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: RV Magazine*



damondunc said:


> Hi Linda
> 
> I see neither of us got a mention in the show writeups. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Duncan


Hi Duncan (& Chris of course :wink: )

Now _THERES_ a surprise :lol: :lol:

Perhaps there's a niche in the market for a new magazine.....you write the stories and I'll draw the pictures. I'm quite handy with a crayon (not allowed pencils in case I hurt myself :wink: )

Seriously though Hannah, I'm with Duncan re MHF, a fantastic source of info for very little outlay....great value for money IMO...and the RV section is steadily growing 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Even with high heels a hat and nothing else I bet I wouldn't be able to peddle me wares in the magazine tho' :lol: :lol:


You could peddle your wares in my magazine dressed like that Linda :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Now how do I start a magazine??????????????

:lol: :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:

Keith


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*RV Magazine*

I have received magazine for a while now, as other people have said, some info but a bit limited, but I think it is the only mag in UK dedicated to US RV's. 8O


----------

